# Foster advice please (long story)



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

So today I went for my volunteer day at the shelter (i go once a week would love more but its a 40 min drive don't have the gas lol) anyway they had just got in 4 feral husky mix puppies about 8-9wks old. The little black girl had already bit someone and they were going to be put down Monday if they were not making progress towards being friendly. So after the shelter was clean I spent my day sitting in the kennel talking to them. 3 (all but the black girl) decided it was ok for me to be near them the little black girl stays as far from me as possible. There are 2 boys 1 is a smooth hair tan color with a little white on his face has 2 blue eyes (Xander) and 1 is a beautiful husky coat red sable that is GORGEOUS with 1 blue eye and 1 brown (Xavier) These 2 boys let me pet them and eventually I picked them up and held them for a while. These are the 2 I brought home. The other is a smooth tan with brown eyes (unknown sex) would let me pet him/her but not pick up and then theres the black girl you cant touch at all. SO I brought the 2 boys home for a week then I will try to bring home the other 2, 1 at a time for more attention. Is there an easy way to get them to trust me Ive tried canned food & treats they will NOT eat from my hand I have to walk away and leave it on the floor. But they will let me pet and hold them still. I have about a week to work with them, the others wont be pts since Im willing to work with them. (the shelter has a 10 day euthanasia rule but most dogs are NOT pts at 10 days this is an awesome shelter with some great people that do everything they can for animals). But any advice on how to work with them past patience and treats would be awesome. Thanks sorry this is so long. I will try to get some pics of them they are cuties.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, with feral kittens I put the food down and sit next to the bowl. When they are eating, I'll gently pet their backs. Eating seems to keep them occupied so they don't think to get scared.

Poor black girl. She is just scared.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would have wanted to take the two scaredy ones. They all need to learn to trust humans. Thank you for helping them!! Please update. I hope black girl is not put down due to her temperament, she will come around with the right care and nurturing.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I have small children so I really have to be careful what I bring home. The 2 others WILL BITE but will not be pts because they I talked to them and they are More than willing to give them a chance especially since Im willing to work with them. I go back next thur and will spend the day with them and see what I can do next week. This is a kill shelter but they do their best not to euthanize, which is why I like volunteering here.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is there anyone you can think of that will take the other two(parvo will kill them) and work with them or at least get them away from shelter gunk? A week in a baby puppy's life is a very long time.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

No I do not, this shelter is pretty good about cleaning and disinfecting though, they also get their puppy shots there. They have had a lot of puppies recently and none have gotten sick so hopefully they will be ok. There is not a lot of fosters or volunteers in the area so they are very limited on options.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

My advice would be to separate them, at least while you are working with them. If you can crate them separately, but next to each other that would be even better.

Take them individually into a different part of the house and work with them for a few minutes many times throughout the day.

The shelter I worked with for years had a few litters like you describe, and they can be worked with. It takes time and patience and not every pup (even from the same litter) will come around and be adoptable. But it can be done.

Good luck. I'll be interested in hearing how it goes.
Sheilah


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Well a little bit of unexpected bad news. 1 of my foster puppies got sick and did not make it(smooth with 2 blue eyes) . Also a puppy at the shelter got sick (different litter) and didnt make it either. I have used a lot of bleach and hopefully my other foster puppy will be ok, and the others at the shelter. They are not really set up for puppies and no quarantine area so it sucks. I got attached so quick working with them all day every day, now I'm just worried about the other little boy who so far seems perfectly healthy but it happened so quick idk.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

So now I'm really having thoughts about fostering. I had fostered the 2 puppies 1 didn't make it the 2 at the shelter didn't make it cause: Of course parvo. I have 1 puppy left my favorite he is just adorable he had loose stool a few days and a little less appetite, but now he is back to normal little pig puppy normal stool he has had 1 shot so far. I'm just really scared he is going to get sick. How long until he is safe, he has been here by himself since Sat ( he had went back to shelter for shots and such) and he will be here as long as needed. I knew it would be work with puppies but I get attached really quick and its hard to lose them. At this point I would be VERY happy just for this little boy to make it then at least I saved 1 out of 4 which is 3 less than I was trying for. Any thoughts on what I can do at this point would be awesome.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

So here he is the last pic is the basement his potty place for the moment until we know he isn't sick, its easy to clean and not around any other pets. He is a beautiful little boy and is eating like a pig so I'm hopeful. I think he will turn out to be just a pretty red with some black maybe instead of a sable but he is cute either way.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oh, Melly, what a cutie! I'm glad you posted pics of this striking pup...not sure I could give him up after saving his life and falling in love with that adorable face!


----------

